# 表现 / 表达



## ouzhantekin

大家好，
我一直想不過想不出來這兩個字的差別， 所以想請教你們。 要是你們能把他們放在例句裡的話最好。 

這兩個句子裏面哪一個是對的》

我的中文還不夠好，沒辦法*表達出來*自己的感覺(想法)。

我的中文還不夠好， 沒辦法*表現出來*自己的感覺(想法)。

謝謝


----------



## Ghabi

Hi! When something verbal is concerned, 表達 is usually used . You can use 表現 when talking about dancing and acting. So you can either say:
－我的中文還不夠好，沒辦法表達(出)自己的感覺
－我的中文還不夠好，沒辦法把自己的感覺表達出來

And when you sweet-talk a girl, you may say:
－我對你的愛，非言語所能表達，漢語不能，土耳其語也不能


----------



## xiaolijie

> 這兩個句子裏面哪一個是對的》
> 
> A. 我的中文還不夠好，沒辦法*表達出來*自己的感覺(想法)。
> 
> B. 我的中文還不夠好， 沒辦法*表現出來*自己的感覺(想法)。


应该是 A 吧！


----------



## Rockx

“表达”有强调“通过文字或口语传达”的意思，所以第一句比较合适。不过，第二句对我来说虽然有一点奇怪，但也能接受。不能说完全错误。


----------



## ouzhantekin

所以要用文字或口語的話·表達·比較恰當， 可是其他的方法都能用表現， 是不是？

比如說， 他生氣得當時不能說出一句話來，所以可以說 ·他當時不能表達自己· 嗎？

再說，

他當時害羞得很， 他臉色明明表現出來就這樣子， 不過他還是說不對， 他沒有害羞。    這個句子對嗎？

Ghabi, 謝謝你的 sweet talk tip


----------



## Rockx

ouzhantekin said:


> 所以要用文字或口語的話·表達·比較恰當， 可是其他的方法都能用表現， 是不是？


因为“其他的方法”这个范围很大，我不能完全确定，不过我想是的。



ouzhantekin said:


> 比如說， 他生氣得當時不能說出一句話來，所以可以說 ·他當時不能表達自己· 嗎？
> 
> 再說，
> 
> 他當時害羞得很， 他臉色明明表現出來就這樣子， 不過他還是說不對， 他沒有害羞。    這個句子對嗎？



这两个句子都很正确，我没有什么可以纠正的地方了。


----------



## SuperXW

ouzhantekin said:


> 所以要用文字或口語的話·表達·比較恰當， 可是其他的方法都能用表現， 是不是？
> 比如說， 他生氣得當時不能說出一句話來，所以可以說 ·他當時不能表達自己· 嗎？
> 再說，
> 他當時害羞得很， 他臉色明明表現出來就這樣子， 不過他還是說不對， 他沒有害羞。    這個句子對嗎？


這兩個句子都不存在嚴重的語法問題。
只是，值得修改一下，可以表達得更好！
1. 用成語：他氣得語無倫次。
2. 將句子整理，縮短：他當時明明表現得很害羞了，卻還堅持說自己沒有害羞。


----------



## viajero_canjeado

嗨ouzhantekin,
可能我的理解太簡單化了，有點膚淺，可是我平常會把「表現」字當程英語的「perform]，然後表達就是「express」。我比較分不清楚的是表達跟表示這兩個詞。


----------



## FRee^ARouND

ouzhantekin said:


> 所以要用文字或口語的話·表達·比較恰當， 可是其他的方法都能用表現， 是不是？
> 
> 比如說， 他生氣得當時不能說出一句話來，所以可以說 ·他當時不能表達自己· 嗎？
> 
> 再說，
> 
> 他當時害羞得很， 他臉色明明表現出來就這樣子， 不過他還是說不對， 他沒有害羞。    這個句子對嗎？
> 
> Ghabi, 謝謝你的 sweet talk tip


对于一个native speaker在知道你是外国人的情况下其实没有本质区别.鉴于你现在的中文表达水平我觉得你更因该关注语法上问题而不是这种词之间的微小差别.
（虽然不过你这段话从语法上来说并不太通，但是反而显得很cool很有美感.）

如果你一定要纠结于细小的差别的话

在不考虑许多固定搭配的情况下,
 表达更偏向客观陈述，更偏向用语言陈述，发出动作者一般为人
 表现更加带有一定感情色彩,如何去表示的方式,发出动作者是人是物也不限.如果发出动作者是人用这个词往往带有主观判断
Here's a link if you want to know more: http://nboard.nciku.cn/qna/question/10000000000000010151


By the way:台湾的中文和大陆的中文有很多的细微差别,我觉得你直接问台湾的local可能更适合.


----------



## ouzhantekin

viajero_canjeado said:


> 嗨ouzhantekin,
> 可能我的理解太簡單化了，有點膚淺，可是我平常會把「表現」字當程英語的「perform]，然後表達就是「express」。我比較分不清楚的是表達跟表示這兩個詞。



感谢你！學中文，英文往往有最大的幫助



FRee^ARouND said:


> 对于一个native speaker在知道你是外国人的情况下其实没有本质区别.鉴于你现在的中文表达水平我觉得你更因该关注语法上问题而不是这种词之间的微小差别.
> （虽然不过你这段话从语法上来说并不太通，但是反而显得很cool很有美感.）
> 
> 如果你一定要纠结于细小的差别的话
> 
> 在不考虑许多固定搭配的情况下,
> 表达更偏向客观陈述，更偏向用语言陈述，发出动作者一般为人
> 表现更加带有一定感情色彩,如何去表示的方式,发出动作者是人是物也不限.如果发出动作者是人用这个词往往带有主观判断
> Here's a link if you want to know more: http://nboard.nciku.cn/qna/question/10000000000000010151
> 
> 
> By the way:台湾的中文和大陆的中文有很多的细微差别,我觉得你直接问台湾的local可能更适合.



我先感谢你的回信， 再问你一个问题。 你说我上面所写的句子有语法的问题不过还看得懂所以没关系， 可是我不要我的句子有·老外说·的感觉， 因为我想讲地道的中文。 因此麻烦你把我的那个句子改成比较地道的中文， 可以吗？因为我觉得学语言，最主要的是学对的说法， 不然如果你学错的话，以后永远改不掉那些错误。 
另外你的解释很清楚， 我懂了那两个词之间细小的区别。


----------



## Ghabi

viajero_canjeado said:


> ...我平常會把「表現」字當程英語的「perform]，然後表達就是「express」...


I think one has to distinguish between 表現出 and 表現得. For example,

－他在今場比賽表現得很好 "he played/performed well in this game"
－他在今場比賽表現出決心 "he showed determination in this game"

I suppose Ouzhantekin is talking about the second usage.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Ghabi said:


> I think one has to distinguish between 表現出 and 表現得. For example,
> 
> －他在今場比賽表現得很好 "he played/performed well in this game"
> －他在今場比賽表現出決心 "he showed determination in this game"



兩句之間應該有差別，但我都還是會，性質上，解釋為perform. 第二句，換句話能說：At the game, he performed in such a way that his determination was apparent. 當然，太饒舌了，沒人會這樣講，不過對我來說更接近原文的意思。畢竟腦袋裡沒有「饒舌」這個問題了。


----------



## Ghabi

When 表現 is used transitively, it means "express/show", not "perform". Say, when you talk about a movie with a friend, you may say 我不知道導演想表現些什麼 "I've no idea what the director wants to express".


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Ghabi said:


> When 表現 is used transitively, it means "express/show", not "perform". Say, when you talk about a movie with a friend, you may say 我不知道導演想表現些什麼 "I've no idea what the director wants to express".



是喔! 我不知道能這麼用；都會使用『表達、表示』來express這個意思。謝謝你的解釋。


----------



## Ghabi

We probably won't use 表示 in this example. We use 表示 when we do something as a token/sign of something. For example, a girl digs you and makes that known to everyone, but you just play it cool. One of your friends gets a bit indignant and tells you: 人家都明示了,你也應該有所表示吧? i.e. you should do something to let her know whether you love her or not. In this case you can't use 表現/表達.


----------



## FRee^ARouND

ouzhantekin said:


> 感谢你！學中文，英文往往有最大的幫助
> 
> 
> 
> 我先感谢你的回信， 再问你一个问题。 你说我上面所写的句子有语法的问题不过还看得懂所以没关系， 可是我不要我的句子有·老外说·的感觉， 因为我想讲地道的中文。 因此麻烦你把我的那个句子改成比较地道的中文， 可以吗？因为我觉得学语言，最主要的是学对的说法， 不然如果你学错的话，以后永远改不掉那些错误。
> 另外你的解释很清楚， 我懂了那两个词之间细小的区别。





> 比如說， 他生氣得當時不能說出一句話來，所以可以說 ·他當時不能表達自己· 嗎？
> 再說，
> 他當時害羞得很， 他臉色明明表現出來就這樣子， 不過他還是說不對， 他沒有害羞。 這個句子對嗎？



首先SuperXW改没有任何问题.不过我们不妨就用你的词语以多个分句来做另一个正确的表述:
他当时生气得一句话都  不能说出来(---这个我不确定是不是台湾的表述习惯)/说不出来---（大陆的表述习惯）i.e.,  他当时不能表达自己的想法
或者再举个例子
 虽然他脸色表现出他当时     很害羞/害羞得很(都是习惯式表达,前者更生活化)  ,不过他却   坚持说/还是说 他并没有害羞

再一次想提醒你,鉴于台湾的表述和大陆的表述习惯有一定差异,我建议你最好问台湾local.我只能保证你按我这样写在大陆不会有任何问题.
 其次,我个人觉得如果不是写正式的文书,你的外国式的表达甚至更好.因为看着很有意思，从艺术上讲也有点民国遗风的感觉.(纯属个人意见 =.=) Really cute & cool!
最后,祝你能够成功驾驭中文.....


----------



## BODYholic

viajero_canjeado said:


> 我比較分不清楚的是表達跟表示這兩個詞。



当两者都被英译成“express”时，以下面例子来说
1. A先生向B小姐表达爱意
2. A先生向B小姐表示爱意

我个人的理解是，
1. A先生是以单刀直入的方法，大胆的向对方表白。
2. A先生可能会以比较婉转含蓄的手法来向B小姐示爱。如送花，送小礼物，嘘寒问暖等等。


另外，在数学术语上，a -> b (a implies b), 即a表示b,和以上浅见无关。


----------



## FRee^ARouND

BODYholic said:


> 当两者都被英译成“express”时，以下面例子来说
> 
> 
> 1. A先生向B小姐表达爱意
> 2. A先生向B小姐表示爱意
> 
> 我个人的理解是，
> 1. A先生是以单刀直入的方法，大胆的向对方表白。
> 2. A先生可能会以比较婉转含蓄的手法来向B小姐示爱。如送花，送小礼物，嘘寒问暖等等。
> 
> 
> 另外，在数学术语上，a -> b (a implies b), 即a表示b,和以上浅见无关。


说得非常好，我做个补充：

 其实这是"达"和"示"的区别
 中文很多词是偏意词，也就是说意思由后面的字来表示；也有用两个意思相近的字来构成一个词（忘了术语了．．囧）

  仅仅就辨析词义差别来说．＂达＂ & "示"才是核心．如同英语词根词缀一样．aside & ahead意思差别在side & head上．
希望这可以帮外国朋友快速掌握中文词汇差异．

 另外前辈你数学学多了吧－－！最后这句话毫无征兆就出现了。。。
另外因为输入法原因我符号标点使用有点混乱，见谅


----------



## BODYholic

最后那段是突然想到才追加的。还蛮无厘头的。请包涵。


----------



## wanxf

表达一般指的是*内在的，如感觉，情感*；变现一般指*外在的，可以观察的，如行为举止*。
所以”我的中文還不夠好，沒辦法*表達出來*自己的感覺(想法)。”这句话才是对的。当然，你要更地道，这句话的“来”去掉更好。
表现：”你工作*变现*得很好“、”男人在自己心爱的女人面前都*变现*得很好“。
至今为止，前面几人的答案没有比我更正确。


----------



## wanxf

不好意思啊，表现 都打成了 变现。 sorry about that


----------



## xiaolijie

wanxf said:


> 至今为止，前面几人的答案没有比我更*正确*。





> 不好意思啊，表现 都打成了 变现。


----------

